

Graduate study in the US for international students? - mich

Hi,<p>I am currently an undergraduate CS student in Europe and would like to do a graduate study in the US. Does anyone have the experience just what it takes to be accepted to the universities there?  I am thinking of the more respectable universities of course.<p>Anything would be very much appreciated.
======
mich
I am interested in a MS/PhD program. So are these test the most important
whether you get accepted to top programs or is it something else? Are perfect
grades more important? Or research work / competitions / etc? How difficult is
it to get accepted?

------
ideas101
it depends what u want to do - MS? MBA? etc. - you need to visit university
website and see what they need - you need to be good at writing an essay and
good at TOEFL, GRE or GMAT tests.

